# 1/35 Lost in Space Robot question



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I decided to take on the quick and simple project of assembling the 1/35 scale Lost in Space Robot. It's an easy build and, except for the recurring problem with the sholders, somewhat more accurate than the original Aurora version.

While looking at the clear parts, however, I found two large, clear parts that look like headlights. They're not shown in the instructions, and they're certainly not part of any prior Robot kit.

Anyone know what they are or why they're there?

Jeff


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

NTRPRZ said:


> Folks
> I decided to take on the quick and simple project of assembling the 1/35 scale Lost in Space Robot. It's an easy build and, except for the recurring problem with the sholders, somewhat more accurate than the original Aurora version.
> 
> While looking at the clear parts, however, I found two large, clear parts that look like headlights. They're not shown in the instructions, and they're certainly not part of any prior Robot kit.
> ...


This is the Robot that came with the 1/35 Chariot kit. The headlights on the sprue are the headlights from the Chariot kit. I just put them in my spare parts box.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You're going to get a lot of people excited with the title of this thread - a lot of people have been waiting for the 1/35 scale robot to go with their Jupiter 2s. The existing Chariot and Robot are 1/24 scale.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> You're going to get a lot of people excited with the title of this thread - a lot of people have been waiting for the 1/35 scale robot to go with their Jupiter 2s. The existing Chariot and Robot are 1/24 scale.


Good point, I missed that when I replied! 1/24 Chariot!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is one I modified a few years ago to make it more accurate.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love this little kit.
It has a starling tech voice/light sim chip and paragraphix pe set.
Click on the image to see the vid.







[/URL][/IMG] 









Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> I love this little kit.
> It has a starling tech voice/light sim chip and paragraphix pe set.
> Click on the image to see the vid.
> Steve


Where's the voice?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

he is being veewwy qwwwiet...hunting waabits..

This is the little one..he can't talk, just looks like he does...
The P/L kits that I did are the ones that can carry on a conversation 

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I have the stand alone B-9 but haven't built it yet, too many other projects that
need my attention, OK, I just need better discipline ....... Here is my take of the old boy from my Chariots.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

So teslabe, you built one jabber box and one mute, huh? Clever! 

HAL9001-


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> So teslabe, you built one jabber box and one mute, huh? Clever!
> 
> HAL9001-


No, they both will talk your ear off, just seemed pointless to have them both 
jabbering away in the video........


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

NTRPRZ said:


> Folks
> I decided to take on the quick and simple project of assembling the 1/35 scale Lost in Space Robot. It's an easy build and, except for the recurring problem with the sholders, somewhat more accurate than the original Aurora version.
> 
> While looking at the clear parts, however, I found two large, clear parts that look like headlights. They're not shown in the instructions, and they're certainly not part of any prior Robot kit.
> ...


OOps! Sorry for the typo, guys!!
Also, thanks for the great and quick replies!

Jeff


----------

